
U.S. mission to Turkey suspends visa services for security reasons - sahin-boydas
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-turkey-security/u-s-mission-to-turkey-suspends-visa-services-for-security-reasons-idUSKBN1CD0SC?il=0
======
demircancelebi
This is very sad

